# Where can I find plastic canning jar rings?



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I have a very few,...and want many more,....of those plastic rings that fit canning jars. I have a very damp storage place that I have to keep my canned foods and dried foods that I've vac-u-sealed in canning jars and the rings just don't hold up well. It also ties up my metal rings when I'd like to be using them during the canning season. So I'd like to buy the plastic ones to use on jars while in storage. Any ideas on where I could purchase them?? Thanks!
P.S....I've just finished vac-u-sealing up 18 half gal. jars of hard red wheat that grea in the field ajoining our property! Thats' 125# of wheat! I feel good about that!


----------



## AR Transplant (Mar 20, 2004)

This may sound like a stupid answer but I found mine right next to the canning supplies. But I got them at the end of the season, clearanced out, so maybe they are not made any more.

I like mine very much, they make canning jars even more useful.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

WalMart has them for about $2. I love them.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought mine at my local Meijer in the canning aisle..


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Are you talking about the plastic caps or actual plastic jar bands that would replace the metal bands that you use to hold on the metal flats when you are canning?


----------



## Sanza (Sep 8, 2008)

You can use the rings to seal the jars and then remove them to be used over and over again. Once a lid is sealed it should stay sealed whether or not the ring is on, and if it doesn't stay sealed you would notice it sooner then if the ring was on.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Ann Mary, I think you mean this http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2010/08/keeping-lid-on.html
I love these !

~~ pelenaka ~~


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

Sanza said:


> You can use the rings to seal the jars and then remove them to be used over and over again. Once a lid is sealed it should stay sealed whether or not the ring is on, and if it doesn't stay sealed you would notice it sooner then if the ring was on.


What Sanza said.

I see the plastic rings at all the stores that stock regular lids and rings. Price is about the same, so if I need rings, I go with metal, so I 'can' use them in pressure canning. Afterwards, the jars should be sealed and not need rings anymore.

I have seen and used some of the 'zinc' rings... I'm wondering if they'd corrode?

I have cases of canned stuff out in an uninsulated outbuilding (it is shaded) and they've never corroded. Awful humid out there most of the year.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

I am looking for the rings, not plastic storage caps. I don't want them for jars that have canned goods in them...I want them for the jars that have vac-u-sealed food in them...like the jars of wheat I have just put up. That would be 18 jar rings I could be using for canning but have to keep them on the jars for storage. Multiply tha number or rings times the MANY jars of vac-u-sealed jars and that takes up MANY of my rings...and they corrode so easily in the humid storage space. Techincally the vac-u-seal should stay sealed but every once in a while one developes a 'slow leak' and the ring would help keep the contents fresh until I notice the problem and can re-seal the contents. My stores don't sell the plastic rings ANYWHERE...which I find odd since I'm in an area where lots of canning /freezing goes on! I will check out the leads you all have given me....thanks!


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

Pelenaka said:


> Ann Mary, I think you mean this http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/2010/08/keeping-lid-on.html
> I love these !
> 
> ~~ pelenaka ~~


Yes!!! That yellow one in the picture is just what I am looking for! In ANY color! And, like you, the few that I have I got in a box of misc. 'stuff' at a tag sale many years ago...I've googled and gooled and can't find them. I guess they don't make them anymore. Sigh.


----------



## texican (Oct 4, 2003)

How many are you looking for? I could buy em and send em along, if you can't find em online. Postage might be a killer... just depends on how much you need em. Will try and remember tomorrow or Friday how much they are in the two local stores.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Ahhh, I have never seen the plastic rings in the store, only the plastic storage caps.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

texican....I'd really appreciate it if you could check on the price for me! But, please be sure it is the RINGS and not the plastic storage caps that you are looking at....just like the yellow one on the blog page mentioned by pelenaka. They are very light weight so I don't think postage would be too bad....hopefully anyways.


----------



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

Did anyone ever find out where these are sold retail? I'd sure love to find some!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

email these people:
http://www.sproutpeople.com/devices/jar/jar.html#jarslids

Here we go!
http://sproutpeople.org/supply/sprouters/ringp.html
Not cheap and for wide-mouth only.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

I missed this thread the first time, but just did a Google search. All I could find were these rings for sprouting jars, but they'll work on wide-mouth canning jars. Depends on how bad you want them, lol. I did a test order.

They're $1.67 apiece, so I did a dozen at $1.67 each, which comes to $20.04. Then I did an estimated shipping to my home in Oklahoma, and the cheapest option was $11.15, for a total of $31.19 for a dozen. They have an option to pick up in San Francisco for $2.00.

http://sproutpeople.org/supply/sprouters/ringp.html

P.S. I've never seen them in a store around here anywhere, but then none of our stores carry much canning equipment.

Oops, Danaus, great minds think alike, lol! You posted while I was still typing!


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

How about buying the white plastic caps that are easy to find and then cutting the center out of them?

Kathie


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

UM...the yellow ones in the picture look exactly like the ones you use for the Gerber baby bottles....the kind you put a bag into. It never crossed my mind to see if they would fit a canning jar when I had those laying around the house (DS refused to nurse...I had to "pump and fill"). Might be worth a try if you see some at a Goodwill like store or garage sale. Never seen plastic ring otherwise with any of the caning supply stuff. Round here everyone cans and most stores have supplies.


----------



## Ann Mary (Nov 29, 2004)

This was a SUPRISE to see this thread 'resurrected"!! Thanks for the ideas! No, I never did find any to buy retail...I did run across a few in a bag at Goodwill and I snatched them up but can use ever so many more.  Thanks for the 'test buy' info Calliemoonbeam...That would get quite expensive so I guess I will just keep my eyes open. Maybe I can check out the idea of the bottle rings...maybe those would fit at least the narrow mouth jars.


----------



## Pelenaka (Jul 27, 2007)

Have to agree about not being able to buy those plastic rings off the retail shelf.
Now that my Mom lives in senior housing I give her a list of items that I need like plastic screw on caps, Crystal light containers, Pringle cans. She collects them from her neighbors.


~~ pelenaka ~~
http://thirtyfivebyninety.blogspot.com/


----------

